# Cold sore :(



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

well now its getting wintery and horrible again ive got dry,chapped sore lips and a nasty cold sore  it keeps splitting when i laugh or smile to much...i soooo hate them, horrible things!

anyone else get them or know of a cure?

its nearly 3am and we have gotta be up bright and early to go to swindon and pick up lots of new mice  i am so not tired...too excited about RW's lol

well guess i better get some shut eye...'yawns'


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 4, 2008)

If there was a cure we wouldn't have to deal with the problem any more. Sadly, it's an extremely difficult virus to deal with and a cure is probably a very long way away. To lessen your chances of getting cold sores or to make them go away as quickly as possible, minimise exposure to UV radiation (probably not a problem for you in winter!), avoid bad foods like chocolate, avoid chilling yourself (more of a challenge in winter), get enough sleep, avoid stress, eat foods high in lysine and low in argenine; good foods in this respect include eggs and dairy, red meat, and you can also take lysine supplements. Fish is high in argenine (although it's otherwise very healthy and not something to avoid entirely) and I can't recall for sure off the top of my head but I think refined cereals (bread, anything made with flour, etc) are high in argenine.

You can also use acyclovir cream.

Don't touch or pick at it and be careful not to expose anyone else to it. Remember that you can spread the virus to other areas on you own body (genitals, around the eyes and nose, etc) so be careful to wash your hands after touching it.


----------



## moonlight (Oct 3, 2008)

Tea tree oil, I swear by it when I get a cold sore


----------

